# Favorite Recipe for Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts?



## chave982 (Feb 22, 2007)

My local grocery store recently had a sale on chicken breasts at $0.99 / Lb., so I bought a whole bunch, vaccuumed sealed them, and froze them. Now I have to figure out how to use them all. 

I know there are limitless ways to use boneless breasts, but I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions or recommendations? 

I'll eat just about anything, as long as it's not too expensive or hard to find (like truffel oil, specialty cheeses, caviar, you get the idea). 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2007)

Chicken marsala
Quesadillas
prosciutto and cheese stuffed 
Parmesan
stirfry
Orange chicken
Thai chicken soup 
Chicken satay
Chicken salad
chicken currry
chicken (white) chili
Sesame chicken
Chicken tettrazini


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2007)

i've gotten some good reviews on this one, chave: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/limey-thymey-chicken-piccata-for-kadesma-25958.html

just pound the breasts down a little instead of using tenderloins.

the other favourite thing is make is chicken parm. 

pound the breasts so that they're fairly even in thickness, not to thin. about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick.
then dip into eggwash; cover with breadcrumbs mixed with finely grated parm, and dried oregano, basil, and parsley; press the breadcrumbs into the breast so they stick well and lightly brown them in a frying pan in olive oil over medium heat.
pre-heat oven to 375, layer a good amount of sweet, fairly plain (chunky is ok) tomato sauce on the bottom of a baking dish, then the breaded chicken breasts, overlapping the egdes if need be. put a small amount of sauce on top of each breast, not so as to cover them, then a good layer of 1/4" slices of mozarella cheese. melt cheese in oven until it just browns a little.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 22, 2007)

Chicken is so versatile that it can be used as you rightly stated in countless recipes. 

I think it's important to figure out what types of cuisines you gravitate to.  For example I like Asian food so I buy chicken breasts and divide them so I can use them for various purposes. 

You can finely dice some of the chicken and make small ziplocs and store them in the freezer. 

These are great to use in fried rice, eggrolls, soup ( I like to make a thai style coconut soup to which chicken and shrimp make a great addition).  

My next favorite thing to do with chicken breasts is to grill them.  In order to do this I like to cube the chicken and store it in a separate bag.  You can marinate it in your favorite marinade - I like teriyaki, tikka, satay (peanut butter marinade).  It's easy if you prep upfront, all you have left is to remove from the freezer, marinate them, skewer them and cook them in an oven (I just place my skewers in a foiled line sheet pan) or cook it on a stove top grill pan (if you live in a cold climate) or an outside grill. 

I also make curry but I don't like to use breast for that.  I find it has more flavor if I use a whole skinned chicken.  

Finally I make mexican and italian food but not as much as Asian food but diced chicken would make  a great addition to making soft tacos, regular tacos, enchiladas and pasta.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 22, 2007)

I can attest to the very good Limey-Thymey Chicken Breast recipe that Bucky uses. It is great.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2007)

When you have a chance, search this site for chichen breast recipes.  No question you will find many.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 22, 2007)

As far as favorite recipe goes then it is simple Shnitzel for kids and for me it's marsala.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2007)

Definately everything Andy said, and add Kievs to that list also 

it my fave meat, so I`ll not really complain however it`s done as long as it`s edible


----------



## Aria (Feb 22, 2007)

here is my Chicken Tikka this near east-inspired treatment can be grilled or oven-baked.

4 boneless chicken breast halves
1 cup plain nonfat yougurt(or low fat)
1 clove garlic or 1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon minced ginger(or grated ginger root)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons evoo

A few hours before serving,score chicken pieces with paring knife. In a medium bowl, combine next 6 ingredients and add chicken breasts. Cover,and refrigerate for at least two hours. About one-half hour before serving, remove chicken from marinade, scraping off excess. Brush with olive oil and grill 8 to 10 minutes on each side or until cooked through. Or place in single layer in spray-coated baking dish, and bake at 400 degrees for 30 minutes, turning once. Serves 4.

(some in our family do not prefer chili power)We may omit.


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2007)

I like to stuff chicken breasts.  Lots of options there.  Our favorite is artichoke hearts, mushrooms and goat cheese.  I sear them in  a hot pan and finish them in the oven for about 15 minutes.  After you stuff, you can also bread them in panko and cook the same way.

I like to mix in some shredded parmesan and dried sage into the panko sometimes.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 22, 2007)

I love them pounded out then rolled up jelly roll style with some ham, provolone, and sage inside.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 22, 2007)

Chicken mole.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2007)

_We love chicken and use it often..One way my family likes is to slice the chicken breasts into cutlets, pound them, dust with flour,salt and pepper, dip in beaten egg and then heat a skillet over med heat,melt some butter and evoo, when butter is melted add the cutlets a few at a time. Brwon, then put on a plate and contunue til all cutlets are golden. Just before cooking the chicken make a mix ofchicken broth, white wine finely chopped flat leaf/Italian parsley and some lemon juice..After removing chicken from pan, add broth mixture, raise the heat and scrape the bottom of the pan til the sauce thickens a little. Put cutlets back and warm them place on warm plate, adding a little of the sauce to each cutlet and serve with a kemon wedge and your starch, salad and veggie..._
_Another way my kids just love is similar, You use cutlets for this too. In a med bowl, beat several eggs with some parmesan cheese grated,some finely chopped parsley, salt and pepper add several tablespoons of a/p flour, make a paste out of it..Just add flour til it makes a smooth paste to coat the chicken. Then heat evoo in a skillet, dip cutlets into paste Put in hot pan til brown about 3-4 min. Turn, and brown other side. Drain on paper towels..cover and keep warm. Make a mixed greens salad, we like the baby lettuces, with some sliced red onions, halved grape tomatoes, diced avocados, and then toss with evoo,balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper. We put a cutlet on each salad plate and top with the salad, add a nice slice of warm french bread and butter..wonderful for lunch or a lite supper._

_kadesma_


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2007)

This has 3 that I cook quite often: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/208848-post5.html


----------



## kimashswan (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's an easy one...

Pound the breasts with a mallet.  Then mix butter with some Oraginum and salt, smeer on the chicken breasts, and fry over medium heat till done.  The butter needs to be smeered on both sides.

After that you can do anything.  I like to eat them plain like that, otherwise, I make creamed spinach and feta, and top the chicken with that.  Served with spicey rice and butternut squash.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

You can enjoy chicken breasts in so many ways, you will find out with just a quick looking around for a recipe... possibilities are limitless!!  
However some of my fave options I do most often with them are,

chicken skillet gyro
Fajitas
chicken and avocado salad
Something Indian, marinated in Tandoori style and grilled, tikka, various curry
chicken schnitzel 

I like Cora's idea, gotta try that some time soon!!  Also I agree with Yakuta, frozen chicken breast already diced or sliced into strips will save you a lot of the hassle of prep, if you store the vegetables the same way, things like various stir fries are a snap to whip up!!


----------

